# Dolomiti Superbike



## Bike-Guide (8. April 2002)

Hei
Wer war schon mal beim Marathon Dolomiti Superbike dabei?
Infosunter:www.dolomitisuperbike.com
Wie hat Euch die Veranstaltung gefallen?
Das Team von dolobike bietet als Rahmenprogramm heuer am 
04.05. und 06. Juli geführte MTB-Touren auf Teilstücken der Rennstrecke in verschiedenen Schwierikeitsstufen an.
Das Sommerprogramm 2002 von dolobike könnt Ihr euch unter
www.dolobike.com anschauen und vielleicht ist was interessantes
für Euch dabei!
Grüße aus dem Hochpustertal(Südtirol)
Bike-Guide


----------



## Westi (9. April 2002)

Hi ich bin 2000 mitgefahren und kenn die Gegend schon von einem 14 tägigen Bike Urlaub, bin 1999 die Hahnspieltrophy mitgefahren aber mehr so zum Spass. Immerhin war ich bester Deutscher.

Ist eigentlich der Weg von Sexten zur 3 Zinnenhütte immer noch fuer Mountainbiker gesperrt? wir mussten damals die Bikes 5 KM tragen  
 

Gruss
Westi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berchziege (9. April 2002)

Hey!

Den Dolomiti Superbike kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen!!

Bin letztes Jahr die 111km gefahren und werd dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder dabei sein!

Die Strecke bietet traumhafte Ausblicke auf die Dolomiten (u.a. 3 Zinnen!), schöne Trails, und ist nicht so superhart  in den Anstiegen wie Christalp oder Eiger!
Daher ist die Strecke auch für Marathon-Einsteiger oder Biker, die dort ihre Marathon-Saison starten, gut geeignet. Obwohl es die Nacht richtig heftig gewittert und geregnet hatte, war der Großteil der Strecke super trocken, halt typisch Alpen. 
Der Marathon beginnt mit einem sehr langen, breiten und ruhigen Anstieg, was sehr angenehm zum warm fahren ist, da kein Streß mit Überholen aufkommt. Vor der ersten richtigen Abfahrt fahren dann auch schon die Kurzstreckler auf einen anderen Streckenverlauf ab, sodaß man danach viel Platz auf der Strecke hat.  

Auch die Verpflegung und die Stimmung an der Strecke sind einfach klasse. Es fahren viele Italiener, Franzosen, Österreicher und auch ein paar Deutsche mit.
Nach dem Marathon trifft man sich im Bierzelt bei leckerer Pasta und Bier, wo wir letztes Jahr mit ein paar Jungbauern aus dem Pustertal noch richtig viel Spaß hatten.

Außer, daß es bei den Zeitlimits ein paar Verwirrungen gab, eine rundum  gelungene und sehr empfehlenswerte Veranstaltung!

Direkt im Ort gibt es schöne Unterkünfte, wo man sich vor und nach dem Marathon mit leckerer Pasta und Kaiserschmarrn richtig vollhauen kann. Zeltmöglichkeiten gibt es, soweit ich weiß, auch zu genüge.   

Also, der Weg lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!!
Bis dahin vielleicht!


----------



## Dusteater (9. April 2002)

Ich kann Berchziege nix hinzufügen!!! Besser hätte ich es sauch nicht sagen können! 
Einer der besten Veranstaltungen überhaupt!
Also einplanen und Spaß haben!


----------



## Kurt (11. April 2002)

Hallo Dolomiti Superbiker,

im Mai gibt es auf unserer HP www.bikearena.it 6 Startplätze von 3 verschiedenen Südtirol Marathons zu gewinnen. Bis Mai müßt ihr noch warten!!

Bin übrigens die ersten 5 Jahre mitgefahren und wenn ich zeit hab fahr ich in diesem Jahr auch wieder mit.

Grüße aus Südtirol

Kurt


----------



## Dusteater (11. April 2002)

Hey Kurt ,
das will ich hoffen, daß du mitfährst. Dann können wir uns noch auf nen Bier , nach dem Rennen, im Festzelt treffen!
Grup an die Alpen!


----------



## Catsoft (12. April 2002)

Hallo!
die Verantstaltung ist super! Nur das mit der Anmeldung per Eurocheck ist doch nicht mehr wahr. Die gibts doch gar nicht mehr wirklich :-(


----------



## Kurt (4. Mai 2002)

Das Gewinnspiel bei www.bikearena.it ist jetzt online

Im Juli ist es so weit, dann beginnt in Südtirol die Marathon Zeit:

Rennrad:
30.06.02 Marathona dles Dolomites in Alta Badia

Mountainbike:
07.07.02 Dolomiti Superbike in Niederdorf/Pustertal
14.07.02 Gardena Star Bike in Gröden
11.08.02 Black.Lake.Bike in Algund/Meran

Mehr Infos und Links zu den Rennen findest du hier 
Von den 3 Mountainbike Marathons gibt es bei uns jeweils 2 Startplätze zu gewinnen.
So wirds gemacht: 

Einfach den Fragebogen mit 10 Fragen vollständig ausfüllen und abschicken.
Die Verlosung findet in der ersten Juniwoche statt, die Gewinner werden dann auf unserer Homepage veröffentlicht
Trage dich bitte in der Newsletterliste ein um monatlich aktuelle News zu erhalten.
Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen. 

Die persönlichen Daten werden nicht an dritte weitergegeben.

Zum Gewinnspiel 

Kurt
vom Bikearena Team


----------



## Kurt (4. Juli 2002)

Hallo Leute, 
ich werde in diesem Jahr bei der langen Strecke mitmachen. 
Wenn ihr lust habt: Treffpunkt ist der Stand von Dolobike auf dem Hauptplatz beim Zieleinlauf, dort gibt es mehr Infos oder auf dem Festplatz bei einem guten Bier. 

Viele Grüße aus Südtirol 

Kurt vom Bikearena Team 

www.bikearena.it


----------



## Dusteater (4. Juli 2002)

Ja Kurt,
dann sag ich mal, wir sehen uns im Ziel! Letztes Jahr lag ich bei 6h40 also so um 15:00Uhr werd ich dann wieder bei mir sein!
Hoffen wir mal auf gutes Wetter!
Ansonsten im Zelt!


----------



## Thömu (5. Juli 2002)

Welches sind die harten Anstiege am Eiger Bike Challenge ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusteater (5. Juli 2002)

Oh,
gut erkannt! (ich meine das Foto unter meinem Nickname)
Ich weis nicht mehr wie er hieß, aber ich fand den Anstieg zu dem Restaurant über das Stück Wiese am Ende am Schlimmsten, ich glaube bei km 40 muss das gewesen sein. Na ja und dann noch den letzten zum kleinen Scheidek. Der war auch grausig, weil es nicht enden wollte! Trotzdem einer der schönsten Marathon! Kommt von der Aussicht und der Kulisse schon mit der Cristalp mit! Von der Orga. so gut wie Dolomiti!


----------



## thinkingabout (6. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
um keinen neuen Tread aufzumachen hab ich mal den alten hier rausgesucht.
Bin Neueinsteiger und habe mir für dieses erste Jahr gleich viel vorgenommen.
Traineren tue ich bereits seit Weihnachten auf der Rolle...gähn.. ;-)

Neben meinen mich an der aktuellen Mountainbike orientierten Trainingsplan für den optimalen Alpencrosser  werde ich unter anderem vier Wochen vor dem TransAlp Mitte August bei der Dolomiti Superbike mitfahren. 
Was ich nun gelesen hab, ist diese dieses Jahr ziemlich heftig. (3800 Höhenmeter bei 119kmd Länge)
Angemeldet bin ich natürlich als Hobbyfahrer....ich will nur ankommen.)

Was sagt ihr dazu, ist das machbar? Wer war im letzten Jahr dabei und welche günstigen/guten Hotels könnt Ihr empfehlen.
gruß und DAnke


----------



## kroun (6. Februar 2006)

thinkingabout schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> um keinen neuen Tread aufzumachen hab ich mal den alten hier rausgesucht.
> Bin Neueinsteiger und habe mir für dieses erste Jahr gleich viel vorgenommen.
> Traineren tue ich bereits seit Weihnachten auf der Rolle...gähn.. ;-)
> ...


Hoi Bike-Guide,
ich fahre seit 9 Jahren mit und werde auch heuer wieder dabei sein... als Hobbyfahrer natürlich und bis jetzt hab ich´s immer noch gepackt (ohne Rolle)...aber  heuer wirds hart...
1. wird die Strecke anders rum gefahren, was bedeutet, daß es zum Einwärmen mal 1000 Höhenmeter und 20 km am Stück raufgeht und 
2. sind insgesamt 25% mehr Höhenmeter eingebaut. 
- Das Rennen selber ist super organisiert.
- am günstigsten und auch bequemsten hast dus auf dem Zeltplatz am Niederdorfer Sportplatz


----------



## Gerhard S. (6. Februar 2006)

Hi

Also für den Einstieg finde ich fast 3800 HM und 120 KM schon extrem.
das ist ne echte Prüfung!
Werde heuer auch mal wieder mitfahren. letztes Jahr hatte die strecke 3000 HM und 111 Km. nochmal fast 1000 HM mehr ist der Hammer.  
Gruß
Gerhard


----------



## Kurt (7. Februar 2006)

In Welsberg kann ich dir das Bikehotel Dolomiten www.bikehotel.com empfehlen. Da kannst du in der Früh mit dem Bike zum Start radeln
Viel Spaß beim quälen, ich werd an euch denken


----------



## zeitweiser (8. Februar 2006)

kroun schrieb:
			
		

> Hoi Bike-Guide,
> ich fahre seit 9 Jahren mit und werde auch heuer wieder dabei sein... als Hobbyfahrer natürlich und bis jetzt hab ich´s immer noch gepackt (ohne Rolle)...aber  heuer wirds hart...
> 1. wird die Strecke anders rum gefahren, was bedeutet, daß es zum Einwärmen mal 1000 Höhenmeter und 20 km am Stück raufgeht und
> 2. sind insgesamt 25% mehr Höhenmeter eingebaut.
> ...


Woher kommt die Info mit den 3800hm und119km? 
Auf der HP ist alles wie immer 110km 3000hm zum schluss über die Plätzwiese


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saukopp (9. Februar 2006)

Ja, die Frage hab ich mich auch schon gestellt. Wo bekommt man denn Info´s zur neuen Streckenführung?


----------



## bike bike (9. Februar 2006)

Info zum Thema 3800hm gibt´s unter "News", bzw gleich auf der Startseite unter

"Südtirol Dolomiti Superbike im Juli 2006UCI-MTB-Marathonweltcup in Südtirol mit veränderter Streckenführung ....."

dort steht auch, dass die Runde nun gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gefahren wird, und die zusätzlichen Anstiege. Karten und Profile sind allerdings noch die alte Version.

Gruß


----------



## Saukopp (9. Februar 2006)

Ach ja, da steht´s ja! 

Danke!


----------



## zeitweiser (9. Februar 2006)

Sorry
Ich habs übersehen.
Dann werd ich mich wohl anmelden müssen.
Meine letzte Teilnahme 2004 war das Abbruchrennen wegen Schnee.
Revanche


----------



## thinkingabout (11. Februar 2006)

hallo,
hab mich angemeldet  ,fand aber keine Möglichkeit anzugeben, daß ich bei den 56km mitmachen will und nicht bei den 119km.
Wie läuft das?


----------



## kroun (11. Februar 2006)

thinkingabout schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> hab mich angemeldet  ,fand aber keine Möglichkeit anzugeben, daß ich bei den 56km mitmachen will und nicht bei den 119km.
> Wie läuft das?



du kannst dich nach ein paar km (ca. 50) entscheiden ob du klang und sanglos in richtung ziel fährst oder ob du einer der harten sein willst...


----------



## thinkingabout (12. Februar 2006)

ok, seh schon... komm um die 119km nich rum... 
Ne,jetzt im ernst, wie funktioniert das?


----------



## Saukopp (13. Februar 2006)

Also wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, starten Lang- und Kurzdistanz zusammen in einem Startblock. Du kannst Dich dann unterwegs entscheiden, ob Du ein echt harter Biker bist, oder wie ich, ein Weichei bist, das nach 1688 hm genug hat...


----------



## kroun (13. Februar 2006)

allein die entscheidung ob lang- oder kurzstrecke macht dich noch lange nicht zu einem "echt harten biker"... nur wenn ich (auch ein weichei) vor dem finsterwerden ins ziel komme habe ich mein ego wieder für ein jahr ausreichend gefüttert

so wars bis jetzt: alle (profis, frauen, hobby, lang- und kurzstrecke,...) starten mehr oder weniger zu gleich und nach einigen km (diesmal schätze ich sollten es ca. 50 km sein) kommt eine abzweigung wo man sich entscheiden kann: links für die kurze und rechts für die lange Strecke


----------



## thinkingabout (13. Februar 2006)

Nachdem ich 4 Wochen später meinen ersten Alpencross starte ,(Garmisch-Riva mit Andreas Albrecht-wewewe.transalp.info), nehme ich mir vor die lange Session durchzuziehen. Nach dem Motto, wenn ich das schaffe, schaffe ich auch den AlpenX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lens83 (13. Februar 2006)

Saukopp schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, starten Lang- und Kurzdistanz zusammen in einem Startblock. Du kannst Dich dann unterwegs entscheiden, ob Du ein echt harter Biker bist, oder wie ich, ein Weichei bist, das nach 1688 hm genug hat...



stimmt genau! 
man kann sich unterwegs entscheiden ob kurz oder langdistanz. zumindest in den letzten jahren war das immer so. finde ich schon sinnvoll, denn es hängt auch immer viel von der tagesform und dem wetter ab. ich erinnere an das schneerennen 2004...


----------



## Compagnon (13. Februar 2006)

Für einen "normalen" AlpenX, und dazu zählen fast alle Klassiker, mußt du vorher sicherlich keinen Marathon mit 3800Hm fahren. Ich würd eher sagen umgekehrt: um beim Marathon zu bestehen, solltest du vorher einen AlpenX machen.
Wenn wie angekündigt möglichst viel auf der Originalstrecke (in umgekehrter Richtung) gefahren wird, dann kanns lustig werden. Ich hab jedenfalls eine ganze Menge Trails bergab in Erinnerung, und die waren letztes Jahr (wegen Wetter) tlw. in keinem guten Zustand. Zumindest das Talstück vor (jetzt nach) der Plätzwiese geht's dann ganz leicht bergab, das habe ich echt unangenehm in Erinnerung.
Ich wollte den Dolomiti dieses Jahr eigentlich locker angehen und ihn als "Vorbereitung" für die 2 Wochen später stattfindenden Swiss Bike Masters nutzen. Mit den zusätzlichen Höhenmetern wird's für mich aber wohl doch ein kleiner Kampf werden.


----------



## zeitweiser (17. Februar 2006)

Welche Unterkunft würdet Ihr für den Dolomiti empfehlen?
Wir werden 2 Tage in der Gegend bleiben und dann Richtung Wolkenstein weiterfahren.


----------



## Toni172 (12. November 2006)

@all
um nicht wieder einen neuen "fred" aufzumachen, hole ich mal diesen etwas älteren hervor. Vieleicht kann ja jemand von Euch meine Fragen beantworten.

Ich möchte 2007 am Dolomiti Superbike teilnehmen (Langdistanz). Nun habe ich ein paar Fragen zur Strecke und Bikewahl.

1. Wie ist denn der Technische Anspruch der Strecke. 2007 wird ja wieder die alte "nur" 111km lange Runde mit gut 3000hm gefahren. Auf älteren Fotos sehe ich immer nur Streckenteile mit breiten Schotterwegen und selbst bergab sind die ganzen Bilder nur auf Schotterautobahnen oder sogar Teerstrassen.
Gibt es da auch schöne Trails wie sie eigentlich in den Alpen üblich sind ???
Ist hier vielleicht Jemand der Bilder von den "schönen" und "anspruchsvollen" Streckenteilen hat, die er z.B. im Urlaub gemaht hat ????

2. Ist die Strecke mit einem Hardtail mit V-Brakes gut fahrbar, oder doch lieber das Fully mit Scheibenbremsen ????

Danke und Grüße
Toni


----------



## Compagnon (13. November 2006)

zu 1.: ja, es gibt eine ganze Menge Trails, praktisch alle in gutem Zustand und auch nach 1000 Fahrern vor dir noch gut zu fahren (ich war nur einmal dabei, so hab ichs aber in Erinnerung). Fotos hab ich leider keine. Vor zwei Jahren hats oft geregnet, bei schönem Wetter sollte das aber eine der besten Langstrecken in den Alpen sein
zu 2.: würd sagen kein Problem, außer wenns naß ist, dann lieber Scheibe. Vor zwei Jahren hatte ich noch 160er Scheiben auf meiner Marta, ich wieg 85 Kilo, trotzdem keine Probleme


----------



## <MM> (17. November 2006)

Wann findet dieser Marathon denn 2007 statt?


----------



## Toni172 (17. November 2006)

<MM> schrieb:


> Wann findet dieser Marathon denn 2007 statt?




laut Homepage am 08.07.2007.
Hier steht es unter dem Bild .http://www.dolomitisuperbike.com/de/index.asp?MAID=230&LG=1&APP=5&NKey=news&NMax=3


----------



## taylor (18. November 2006)

Ist schon bekannt, ob es die gleiche Strecke ist wie im letzten Jahr? Kann mir jemand einen Link mit Bildern und Berichten nennen? Danke.


----------



## <MM> (18. November 2006)

Toni172 schrieb:


> laut Homepage am 08.07.2007.
> Hier steht es unter dem Bild .http://www.dolomitisuperbike.com/de/index.asp?MAID=230&LG=1&APP=5&NKey=news&NMax=3



Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (27. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

soooo..... bin nun für die Langstrecke gemeldet. Persönliches Ziel ist in ca. 8 Std. ankommen. 

Bei der Einschreibung wird ja auf folgendes Dokument (Attest) hingewiesen:

Zitat: "Ich erkläre im Besitz des ärztlichen Attests, gemäß M.D. vom 18.02.82 zu sein"

Kennt jemand den genauen deutschen Wortlaut des Attests ?????????

Grüße Toni


----------



## Catsoft (1. März 2007)

Du erklärst nur, dass du ein solches Attest hast. Damit ist der Veranstalter raus  Hat noch nie jemand dort danach gefragt... Ansonsten guckst du hier...


----------



## powderJO (9. März 2007)

hi,

wollen dieses jahr auch beim superbike an den start gehen. deshalb eine frage: gibt es auch dieses jahr wieder einen gemeinsamen startblock für lang- und kurzdistanz, so dass man sich auf der strecke je nach verfassung entscheiden kann, ob man komplett oder halb fährt? 

thx pj


----------



## Toni172 (9. März 2007)

so wie ich das cerstanden habe ja......, nur der Punkt wo Du Dich entscheiden must ist schon nach 15km. Was meiner Meinung nach recht früh ist.

Siehe auch das Höhenprofil der Langstrecke:





http://www.dolomitisuperbike.com/de/streckeninfo.html


----------

